# Harold Laranang



## The Kai (Jul 8, 2005)

Looking for info on this gentleman.   Was he a student under Chow or Emperado

What was the style he taught


----------



## Blindside (Jul 8, 2005)

I seem to remember a couple of Yahoo clubs about descendents from this system, I believe the style was called kajukenfu.

Kenponet has a family tree for him under Emperado.

Lamont


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jul 13, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Looking for info on this gentleman.   Was he a student under Chow or Emperado
> 
> What was the style he taught



Hi Folks!
Kai, I'm presently in Iowa,teaching seminars & private lessons, and I was fortunate enough to have met Prof. Bobby Barongan of Barongan's Kempo Karate in Des Moines. He was a longtime friend and aquaintance of Laranang and was kind enough to give me 2 tv interviews for my show. He is in the process of searching for footage of Prof. Laranang. Prof Keane, who has a yahoo group that I am a member of, also claims Laranang as an instructor. As I get more information, I'll pass it along. The art he taught was refered to as Kajukenfu and he was also noted for his jujitsu and japanese swordsmanship.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 14, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Looking for info on this gentleman. Was he a student under Chow or Emperado
> 
> What was the style he taught


I'll save you some footwork.  A few years back I tried to find his Hawaiian roots for Jim Keane.  I checked with Sijo Emperado, Prof. Mike Tiwanak (head CHA-3 Kenpo), Prof. Charles Lee (Simion Eli's student, and inheriter of the "Official Self Defense Club"), GM Al Dacascos, GM Al Delacruz, Olohe Sol Kaihewalu, Prof. Jaime Abregana, and several other old timers from Hawaii.  
Most of these gentlemen represent the major kenpo groups on the islands. And none of them had ever heard of him. But, that's not to say that he didn't train in a smaller kenpo club somewhere on the island.


----------



## OnTheMountain11 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im a shodon under Professor Barongan...if theres anything i can help with let me know


----------



## 'Ailina (Jun 14, 2009)

John Bishop said:


> I'll save you some footwork.  A few years back I tried to find his Hawaiian roots for Jim Keane.  I checked with Sijo Emperado, Prof. Mike Tiwanak (head CHA-3 Kenpo), Prof. Charles Lee (Simion Eli's student, and inheriter of the "Official Self Defense Club"), GM Al Dacascos, GM Al Delacruz, Olohe Sol Kaihewalu, Prof. Jaime Abregana, and several other old timers from Hawaii.
> Most of these gentlemen represent the major kenpo groups on the islands. And none of them had ever heard of him. But, that's not to say that he didn't train in a smaller kenpo club somewhere on the island.



I believe he probably did train in a smaller Kenpo club. Professor Laranang (my father) cited his teachers were Simeon Eli and Arthur Keawe (sometime in the 40s and/or 50s, I assume), but I'm not sure if he trained with both at the same time, or separately.

I do know he trained on O'ahu. My mother gave me some very vague details about the dojo (or one of the dojos) he trained in, but I'd have to double-check with her before sharing them.

The style he founded is Kajukenfu Kenpo, with Judo/Jujitsu, Kenpo, and Kung Fu influences.


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 15, 2009)

'Ailina said:


> I believe he probably did train in a smaller Kenpo club. Professor Laranang (my father) cited his teachers were Simeon Eli and Arthur Keawe (sometime in the 40s and/or 50s, I assume), but I'm not sure if he trained with both at the same time, or separately.
> 
> I do know he trained on O'ahu. My mother gave me some very vague details about the dojo (or one of the dojos) he trained in, but I'd have to double-check with her before sharing them.
> 
> The style he founded is Kajukenfu Kenpo, with Judo/Jujitsu, Kenpo, and Kung Fu influences.



A couple years after this thread one of Simeon Eli's nephews contacted me to pass on some kenpo history. We had a few discussions, and I did ask him if he knew of Harold Laranang.  He said his father (Simeon's brother) did remember a Laranang being a student of Simeon's. 
As far as I can remember, I did pass this information on to Jim Keane.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 15, 2009)

'Ailina said:


> I believe he probably did train in a smaller Kenpo club. Professor Laranang (my father) cited his teachers were Simeon Eli and Arthur Keawe (sometime in the 40s and/or 50s, I assume), but I'm not sure if he trained with both at the same time, or separately.
> 
> I do know he trained on O'ahu. My mother gave me some very vague details about the dojo (or one of the dojos) he trained in, but I'd have to double-check with her before sharing them.
> 
> The style he founded is Kajukenfu Kenpo, with Judo/Jujitsu, Kenpo, and Kung Fu influences.


 
Hi Ailina. Mr. Keawe's brother is still alive and teaching in his garage on...I believe it's either Maui or da Big Island. He may recall, as well.

D.


----------



## 'Ailina (Jun 15, 2009)

John Bishop said:


> A couple years after this thread one of Simeon Eli's nephews contacted me to pass on some kenpo history. We had a few discussions, and I did ask him if he knew of Harold Laranang.  He said his father (Simeon's brother) did remember a Laranang being a student of Simeon's.
> As far as I can remember, I did pass this information on to Jim Keane.



Yes! I spoke with Professor John Pereda (who heads the system now), and Professor Jim Keane did share that information with him.  I _so_ appreciate you taking the initiative to make the inquiry.

It's been so difficult getting information after my father's death. He had records, but I lost them during one of my earlier moves. I've regretted it to this day.  Such a loss, and he's not around any more to give details.

Thank you so much for passing on the information.



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Hi Ailina. Mr. Keawe's brother is still alive and teaching in his garage on...I believe it's either Maui or da Big Island. He may recall, as well.
> 
> D.



And thank you, D., for the info on Mr. Keawe's brother.  Teaching in his garage?  I had to smile about this.  I believe my father's first experience with martial arts was in someone's backyard in Hawai'i.  It comes full circle.


----------

